# Is it normal to feel really depressed between IVF cycles?



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi
We have had 1 failed IVF cycle, clinic have recommended another so we decided we will.  I have had a MAJOR mood swing in 2ww, and since BFN felt ok but now about a month later, just feel like crap.  I have felt so tired.  I feel lost.  I feel like a crap mother.  I feel like after not working for 3 years I am unemployable except for low paid work, which is not really worth doing.  I feel like a have no energy to do stuff in the evenings and things are just a mess.  DH and I are not getting on great.  We have all been ill too.  I really feel like I am losing it a bit and if we did not have IVF coming up I would be asking for HRT or anti-depressants or something to feel more level.

My child (still) really wants a sibling, and talks about how he wants a twin of himself, or for me to have baby twins.  I guess the Summer holidays magnify it all, because it's mainly him and me.  I can't wait for the Summer to be over although then sad we'll see less of each other.  

Are these feelings normal at all after IVF?  I was feeling positive about the new cycle coming up, planned for about a months time.  I don't think I have OV this cycle but have not charted properly because I am so fed up of charting.  I have decided to go and have my free counselling session from the clinic from the last cycle!  

Thanks and sorry to dump all this.


----------



## Missjojo (May 25, 2014)

Hi Hope
I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so low. felt the same after my first ivf failed.  I think it's normal.  As long as it doesn't go for too long, though I don't know how long to long is! 
I'm glad you're going to the counsellor. I'm not a counselling type of person but I found it really useful. It kind of made me feel okay to feel rubbish,  it helped me be okay with withdrawing from everyone for a while and gave me some ideas on how to fill my time so my mind didn't race and leave me in tears. 
I think infertility does change us, I think it's so intense when you're in the middle it is hard to know what your new normal is. 
Good luck with your next round and be kind to yourself..
X


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

thank you so much, your reply really helped me.  i am seeing the counsellor soon.  takr care xx


----------

